# Rifle River



## Plumman (Feb 11, 2013)

Is the Rifle floatable above M-55 now (Trees down)? Or should we be prepared to do some portaging? I realize we need to wait a bit for water levels to drop. Feel free to shoot me a PM If you're willing to give info. Thanks in advance.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

What type of watercraft are you planning to use to float? Canoe? Inflatable raft?


----------



## Plumman (Feb 11, 2013)

PunyTrout said:


> What type of watercraft are you planning to use to float? Canoe? Inflatable raft?


1 man Inflatable.


----------



## rad22 (Mar 26, 2018)

I’ve only been up there in the fall so I can’t really say what to expect. But if you wouldn’t mind updating when you do go it would be appreciated!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Plumman (Feb 11, 2013)

rad22 said:


> I’ve only been up there in the fall so I can’t really say what to expect. But if you wouldn’t mind updating when you do go it would be appreciated!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Will do. Looks like it'll be a few days, dont think it'll be till after the weekend.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

I haven't fished there in awhile. We used to visit the area for trout opener. Used to be a decent steelhead stream. 

Have fun, hopefully someone will send you a PM with some updated info.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Rifle is blown out with flow over 2100cfs


----------



## SJC (Sep 3, 2002)

ausable_steelhead said:


> Rifle is blown out with flow over 2100cfs


Yep, and they planted it yesterday.


----------



## Plumman (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks for the responses Trout and Ausable. Yeah, will keep an eye on the chart it will be the deciding factor of when to go. Would like to see it get below 1200 for me.


----------



## Plumman (Feb 11, 2013)

SJC said:


> Yep, and they planted it yesterday.


Dang, I guess I need to take an extra supply of bags. The little bag crushers. Or rig a bead or jig.


----------



## SJC (Sep 3, 2002)

Plumman said:


> Dang, I guess I need to take an extra supply of bags. The little bag crushers. Or rig a bead or jig.


Well, it's out in the woods rn.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

SJC said:


> Well, it's out in the woods rn.


Free ride down to acclimate in muddy, raging flow. Typical genius move. Maybe some day the dnr will care about the East side and all it’s unfulfilled potential.


----------



## FishmastaZERO (May 29, 2012)

I was wondering the same , thinking about taking the raft out when things settle down a bit 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## oaktwng99 (Apr 14, 2008)

I own frontage between Highbanks and 55 and the amount of trees in the river is wild.

The past few years the canoe livery’s did not focus much above Kenneth due to covid and there was very little work above Highbanks

I personally cut out three large trees (18-24” diameter) that we’re laying all the way across the river and some small strainers on my property.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

There has been a ton of dead Ash trees all along the Rifle valley for years, now. Pretty soon they'll all be down. But til then.... I'm sure the fish don't mind.


----------



## hhlhoward (Mar 1, 2012)

ausable_steelhead said:


> Free ride down to acclimate in muddy, raging flow. Typical genius move. Maybe some day the dnr will care about the East side and all it’s unfulfilled potential.


We don't have the money or clout like they do on the other side.

Sent from my moto z4 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Brougham (Jan 29, 2010)

Fish'n the Dirty Side.


----------



## psycodad (Jul 17, 2004)

I floated that stretch last year, portaged over 10 times, some were long and tough as there is a lot of pucker bush stream side in the stretch so plan accordingly. Since Covid the downed trees don’t get cleared out like pre covid.


----------



## Dan J (May 9, 2020)

Anyone ever float the stretch from Devoe lake to Peters rd? Have always wanted to float this stretch, but fear the unknown.


----------



## Feather Mucker (Nov 9, 2007)

Dan J said:


> Anyone ever float the stretch from Devoe lake to Peters rd? Have always wanted to float this stretch, but fear the unknown.


It depends on what you're floating in. Kayak, probably doable. There will be some portaging necessary as there are alot of deadfalls. Anything bigger might be tricky. The river isn't to wide in alot of that stretch either. I would not recommend it opening weekend as you are likely to upset alot of fishermen. It can be a zoo on the Rifle opening weekend, and unfortunately many can be grumpy.


----------

